# Raw food diets



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I tried a raw food diet once but it only lasted a few days  I couldn't handle having to specially buy and prepare all your food all the time, but I agree that fresher, raw organic food is better for you and it is proven that it contains more nutrients, often cooking takes out much of the good stuff and god knows what all the chemicals sould be slowly doing to our bodies, so ideally I would like to do it but I would have to have a personal cook to do the hard work.

I have a more natural diet now but I still eat meat because I think that if meat wasn't meant to be eaten it wouldn't taste so nice and wouldn't be so nutricious. I was reading a book the other day by Thich Nhat Hanh who said that it is ok to eat meat but it is import to eat meat from a healthy animal who has been treated with respect otherwise the angry negative emotions from the animal will be passed onto you when you eat its flesh, so you will be polluting your emotional body, which makes sense to me because I know how emotions can be stored in the body.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## djb-bodhi (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi,

As someone who has been through DP and can safely say I've beaten it, please consider my advice when I tell you that a raw food diet is NOT the way to go. Raw food diets are based on misinformation and misconceptions about the human digestive system, and eating all raw foods, especially vegetables, can not only cause drastic digestive problems (I speak from experience) but will also lead to a deficiency of nutrients, which will make your DP much worse.

However, I do wholly recommend a change in diet as a way to a cure. Cooked foods are not the enemy, but ill-prepared and processed foods, the standard American diet fare, are deleterious to health.

For dietary guidelines, I suggest you look at http://www.westonaprice.org and purchase the book "Nourishing Traditions" by Sally Fallon. She outlines methods of preparing foods in which they are easily digested and nourishing to the body. Animal products, and even meat, are essential to providing adequate nutrition for humans, as are grains and many other foods which must be cooked (and our 'primitive' ancestors did plenty of cooking, don't let the raw foodists trick you on that one) and prepared for full assimilation.

I do a great deal of nutritional and health research, so if you have any questions, I'll try to help.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi
I know a few people who are in the rawfood lifestyle. It is definately not just a diet but has a philosophy behind it.

My boyfriend turned his life around doing a raw food diet, 9 months March till December. He says he experienced: clarity, calmness, ability to break habits, less distracted. It wasn't the diet as an external entity that made him change, so much as that was the medium he used to detox his life at the time and it worked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

.


----------

